# EU, Russia and China reach payments deal to counter Trump's Iran move



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

_'The U.K., Germany, France, Russia and China have agreed to establish a special payments system to circumvent U.S. sanctions on Iran stemming from President Trump's unilateral withdrawal from the 2015 nuclear deal, the Financial Times reports.

The big picture: The payments channel would be an alternative to SWIFT, the backbone of the global financial system that allows Iran to get paid for oil, pay for its imports and finance its activities abroad. The five countries involved in the agreement remain committed to doing business with Iran, which the International Atomic Energy Agency says is still complying with the terms of the nuclear deal. President Trump, meanwhile, has threatened that anyone doing business with Iran will not be able to do business with the U.S.'

EU, Russia and China reach payments deal to counter Trump's Iran move
_
Good stuff.

Iran is complying with the agreement. So Trump and his Neocon whackos and Trumpbot cowards are clearly not winning in their pathetic attempt at regime change in Iran.

Hey, I don't like the Iran governmental system either...but it should be changed from within - not by external force. 

This also might give added pressure to eventually ending the US dollar's supremacy as world reserve currency.

Trump, Bolton et al are really making a big mistake with Iran.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2018)

YEA!!!


The country that exports the most terror is getting support from communist and socialist nations!!!!


Hurray For Leftism!!!!



If leftists ever had a free thought....


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The U.K., Germany, France, Russia and China have agreed to establish a special payments system to circumvent U.S. sanctions on Iran stemming from President Trump's unilateral withdrawal from the 2015 nuclear deal, the Financial Times reports.
> 
> The big picture: The payments channel would be an alternative to SWIFT, the backbone of the global financial system that allows Iran to get paid for oil, pay for its imports and finance its activities abroad. The five countries involved in the agreement remain committed to doing business with Iran, which the International Atomic Energy Agency says is still complying with the terms of the nuclear deal. President Trump, meanwhile, has threatened that anyone doing business with Iran will not be able to do business with the U.S.'
> 
> ...


What do you do when your not having fun?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 28, 2018)

Yet another example of Trump the clueless, ignorant neophyte with all things foreign policy.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yet another example of Trump the clueless, ignorant neophyte with all things foreign policy.


so you support Russia and china


not a real surprise


----------



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > _'The U.K., Germany, France, Russia and China have agreed to establish a special payments system to circumvent U.S. sanctions on Iran stemming from President Trump's unilateral withdrawal from the 2015 nuclear deal, the Financial Times reports.
> ...




No idea what your point is.

BTW, it's 'you're' or 'you are'...not 'your'.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another example of Trump the clueless, ignorant neophyte with all things foreign policy.
> ...




Sooooo...everyone, in your eyes, who does not support Trump's attempt to force regime change on Iran? That - in some bizarre logic - means they automatically support China and/or Russia?

So...that libertarian, Dr. Ron Paul (and almost all libertarians) support China and Russia, IYO?

You do realize that France and the UK probably originated the OP article idea? Does that mean you are against them?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Sep 28, 2018)

Why don't I believe a word of it?

Oh right, because Trump works directly to Putin so it makes no sense.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


socialist shitholes?

yes, I'm against socialism

I'm against allowing history to repeat, again.

oh, you don't know what history I'm speaking of?


pardon me while I quell my surprise.


----------



## caddo kid (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'The U.K., Germany, France, Russia and China have agreed to establish a special payments system to circumvent U.S. sanctions on Iran stemming from President Trump's unilateral withdrawal from the 2015 nuclear deal, the Financial Times reports.
> 
> The big picture: The payments channel would be an alternative to SWIFT, the backbone of the global financial system that allows Iran to get paid for oil, pay for its imports and finance its activities abroad. The five countries involved in the agreement remain committed to doing business with Iran, which the International Atomic Energy Agency says is still complying with the terms of the nuclear deal. President Trump, meanwhile, has threatened that anyone doing business with Iran will not be able to do business with the U.S.'
> 
> ...




Trump & his neo-con jackasses want a war with Iran.

The GOP isn't happy with the result of IKE's 1953 coup in Iran so, the GOP just has to keep fucking with Iran; it will never end.

These jackasses are nothing but devils; the GOP.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

Its funny the UK has many sanctions on Russia and now they are working together to circumvent sanctions against a terrorist state


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2018)

The rest of the world knows a good deal when they see it

Trump only knows Obama did it


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Its funny the UK has many sanctions on Russia and now they are working together to circumvent sanctions against a terrorist state


Since the deal....how many terrorist acts has Iran committed?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny the UK has many sanctions on Russia and now they are working together to circumvent sanctions against a terrorist state
> ...


They fund it. 
Give me a fucking break, rw


----------



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And which country has killed more innocent civilians in the last 20 years (directly or indirectly)? Iran or America?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I dont not speak high of our govt. In fact, I trash our govt every day. Have been since i started paying attention.
Its cute you used that as some sort of "gotcha" lol


----------



## Eugene (Sep 28, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> The country that exports the most terror is getting support from communist and socialist nations!!!!


A country that exports the most terror is USA. Even if take into account USA-Iran relations USA changed authority in Iran in 1950s, got kicked out of it later, downed civil Iranian Boeing and sanctioned it by taking Iranian money. USA gives huge money and weapon to Israel for fight against iran. USA has started numerous wars in Iran's neighbor territory.
So who is bad guy here?

And which nation do you call communist? Are you stuck in 1980s?
Unfortunately Russia is not communist anymore..


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > The country that exports the most terror is getting support from communist and socialist nations!!!!
> ...


Our govt is corrupt to the T. They strive for power and will kill whoever they need to to keep it.
Fuck our intelligence agencies.


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone could have foreseen that the U.S. action would result in this kind of reaction. This is exactly why anyone could have foreseen that it was an error. It only served to strengthen the position of those it sought to contain.


----------



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You still have not answered the question.

Which country has killed more innocent civilians in the last 20 years (directly or indirectly)? 

Iran or America?


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


Its completely irrelevant.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 28, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Anyone could have foreseen that the U.S. action would result in this kind of reaction. This is exactly why anyone could have foreseen that it was an error. It only served to strengthen the position of those it sought to contain.


The deal should never have been done in the first place.
Trump pulling out is redundant.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> No idea what your point is.



hmmm...it was a question, the point of which is to get an answer.



> BTW, it's 'you're' or 'you are'...not 'your'.


You are or you're correct of course. now wasn't that fun? what are you going to do now? [the point of which is to find out from you the answer to those questions.]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 28, 2018)

I already knew that he'd pissed off the EU when he went to the meeting with world leaders.

But pissing off China and Russia?  I thought Putin and Xi were 2 of the people that Trump bragged about being friends with.  Surely he wouldn't risk pissing off Putin and Xi.

Oh wait..................he's already pissed off China.........................

China urges US to stop slander after Trump's meddling claim

*BEIJING (AP) — Beijing urged the United States on Thursday to stop slandering China after President Donald Trump accused the Asian giant of trying to interfere in upcoming American congressional elections.


Geng Shuang, a foreign ministry spokesman, told reporters at a regular briefing in Beijing that the Chinese government does not interfere in other countries’ internal affairs.


Trump said on Wednesday as he chaired the U.N. Security Council for the first time that China was meddling in the elections because it opposes his tough trade policies. The White House provided scant evidence of anything akin to the level of Russia’s meddling in the 2016 presidential election.


In Beijing, Geng said China urged the U.S. to “stop making unwarranted accusations and slanders against China and stop the words and deeds that harm bilateral ties and the fundamental interest of the two peoples.”*


----------



## McRocket (Sep 28, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what your point is.
> ...



A) What I do when I am not having fun is too broad. I could be sleeping, eating, driving, riding, flying and a near infinite number of other things.
B) your question has nothing whatsoever to do with the subject..which makes me think you are just trolling.

And I try not to pay too much attention to trolls/trolling behavior...so, we are done here.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> A) What I do when I am not having fun is too broad. I could be sleeping, eating, driving, riding, flying and a near infinite number of other things.



Who'd-a-thunk you don't enjoy those things



> B) your question has nothing whatsoever to do with the subject..which makes me think you are just trolling.


I don't like to get involved with the whole fake news thing so I just thought I would find out what you do when not plying your hobby


> And I try not to pay too much attention to trolls/trolling behavior


I don't watch the news much either, like you I come here to get away from the trolling and trolling behavior as well.


> ...so, we are done here.
> 
> Have a nice day.


You too, try not to do to much "sleeping, eating, driving, riding, flying and a near infinite number of other things." and have some fun instead.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...




Its funny the sheep in america that think Iran is a threat not having a clue america has it surrounded with dozens and dozens of military bases aimed at them. Real threat of course as you know is Israel that Trump same as Obama and Bush,kisses the ass of as do all corrupt politicians in washington as you well know and understand.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2018)

Eugene said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > The country that exports the most terror is getting support from communist and socialist nations!!!!
> ...




you took him to school giving him a MAJOR ass beating.


----------

